# Postcards From Vienna - online recitals and mini-documentaries



## greengagestage (Oct 26, 2020)

Looking for something COVID-safe to do with music-loving friends and family you can't see in person?

Join us on 9-13 November 2020 for Postcards From Vienna, an online programme of recitals and mini-documentaries featuring Brahms, Mahler, Haydn and Schoenberg. For non-experts and livelong classical music lovers alike.

Each day for four days (Monday to Thursday), you will receive exclusive access to one 30-minute episode or 'postcard' to watch at a time that suits you. On Friday 13th at 5-6pm UK time, you'll take part in a live group discussion by video.

Your host is British conductor Jonathan Berman, who is known for his jargon-free and cross-artform approach to sharing complex ideas with all audiences. He draws on examples in visual art and sculpture and points out musical details you might not have noticed before. The recitals are presented up close and in very high quality film and sound. The performers are American pianist George Fu and Australian mezzo-soprano Lotte Betts-Dean.

The programme is:
1. Johannes Brahms. Intermezzo Op. 117 No. 1
2. Gustav Mahler. Um Mitternacht (At Midnight) from Rückert-Lieder
3. Joseph Haydn. Piano sonata in E flat No. 59, 1st movement
4. Arnold Schoenberg. Six Little Piano Pieces Op. 19

Tickets for the 4 episodes plus live discussion are £65 (£50 if you're quick!). There are substantial discounts for students and freelance artists.

Watch the trailer and read more here. https://www.greengageventures.com/product/postcards-from-vienna

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

greengagestage said:


> Looking for something COVID-safe to do with music-loving friends and family you can't see in person?
> 
> Join us on 9-13 November 2020 for Postcards From Vienna, an online programme of recitals and mini-documentaries featuring Brahms, Mahler, Haydn and Schoenberg. For non-experts and livelong classical music lovers alike.
> 
> ...


No offense but so much on Television these days


----------



## greengagestage (Oct 26, 2020)

*Interactive digital shows and supporting artists*

Agreed! There is lots to watch on television, always. This series is for people who want something more interactive than TV, and are interested in supporting paid work for musicians and artists at a time when many are really struggling to make a living.

Check out our other work too! www.greengageventures.com



Rogerx said:


> No offense but so much on Television these days


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

greengagestage said:


> Agreed! There is lots to watch on television, always. This series is for people who want something more interactive than TV, and are interested in supporting paid work for musicians and artists at a time when many are really struggling to make a living.
> 
> Check out our other work too! www.greengageventures.com


I mean classic music channels, that's all .


----------

